#ubuntu-in 2016-11-16
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> i am new here
<locodir-user> anyone online?
#ubuntu-in 2016-11-17
<pavlushka> Kilos: I missed one here yesterday
<pavlushka> [00:36:12] <locodir-user> hi
<pavlushka> [00:36:15] <locodir-user> i am new here
<pavlushka> [00:36:32] <locodir-user> anyone online?
<pavlushka> Kilos: and sonu_k having network problem, so he posted using windows on askubuntu, poor him.
<pavlushka> and I came to know that his k stands for Kumar, means not married yet, :p
<Kilos> aw
#ubuntu-in 2016-11-20
<pavlushka> o/ all
#ubuntu-in 2018-11-15
<tede> dose anyone here use ubuntu as your smart phone OS?
#ubuntu-in 2018-11-16
<Bey0ndB1nary> Hi
<Bey0ndB1nary> I am using Ubuntu 18.04
<Bey0ndB1nary> I've tried Citrix Receiver 13.4, 13.5, 13.10. But still not able to type using my keyboard once i login to Citrix Reciever.
<Bey0ndB1nary> Could someone help please ?
